# Poecilotheria fasciata, climbling on an arm



## aftershock (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, she just came running, good timing for a "kodak moment" .


----------



## WayneT (Sep 12, 2004)

LOL...always nice when there's a camera nearby!  She is a very beautiful specimen!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Sep 12, 2004)

gorgeous girl! Mine just molted and is a beauty too.


----------



## aftershock (Sep 12, 2004)

She almost looks like a very well made tattoo...


----------



## Hymneh (Sep 13, 2004)

CRAP.

Now I have to clean my keyboard again


----------



## UberUsumbara (Sep 14, 2004)

OK so now that its on you, how do you get it off without upsetting it to bite?


----------



## Socrates (Sep 14, 2004)

THAT is not only a stunning, but a HUGE Pokie as well!   
I couldn't even imagine having one that size climb/run/teleport up my arm unless I was wearing "Depends".   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Wendy Sell (Sep 14, 2004)

scarey.........wew, lucky she didn't hit ya.


----------



## Angelo (Sep 14, 2004)

WOW   exaclty how do you get one of those on your arm? :?  :?


----------



## Pheonixx (Sep 14, 2004)

*how to get pokie off arm...*

without getting bit?  i cant really properly awnser that as i dont have pokies but i would guess  put your arm in the tank and wait.  or perhaps a miracle?  cant really say as i dont know their temperment...


----------



## SpiderTwin (Sep 18, 2004)

Socrates said:
			
		

> THAT is not only a stunning, but a HUGE Pokie as well!
> I couldn't even imagine having one that size climb/run/teleport up my arm unless I was wearing "Depends".
> 
> ---
> ...


I agree,

I have a large P. formosa, and I wouldn't even think of handling her. First of all, she is so quick. Second, I don't want to get bit by a Pokie!


----------



## Arachnoking (Sep 18, 2004)

Poecilotheria sp "pokies" are not what i would call aggresive at all.

slow deliberate movements on the part of the keeper are the key with these and other fast moving species.

i realy dont think that Poecilotheria deserve the reputation they have with regarsd to there temperament or there venom toxicity because there have been very few studies carried out on there venom.


----------



## mick (Sep 18, 2004)

I think I would have died on the spot. I had an almost mature male regalis take a run at me and damn that thing is lightning fast...I almost died there so to have one actually get onto my arm...well I dont know...I'd freak out. Thank God you didn't get bit...up to a yeay and a half of symptoms after a bite doesn't sound appealing.

Mike


----------



## Brian S (Sep 18, 2004)

mick said:
			
		

> I think I would have died on the spot. I had an almost mature male regalis take a run at me and damn that thing is lightning fast...I almost died there so to have one actually get onto my arm...well I dont know...I'd freak out. Thank God you didn't get bit...up to a yeay and a half of symptoms after a bite doesn't sound appealing.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I hate to ask stupid questions. (even though I sometimes do  ) but....
Where did you get the info on a pokie bite having a 1 1/2 yr bite symptoms. I had never heard that before.


----------



## Arachnoking (Sep 19, 2004)

Apart from possibly P.ornata which are a little more defensive ive found my pokies to be no more inclined to bite than any avics ive ever kept. and thats no exageration. they r lightning fast but thats about it.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 15, 2005)

Whats one of the worsty case scenario of a fasciata bite ?  what can it cause ??

What about a medium case scenario ??

What are the most common effects after the bite of a fasciata ???

Thanks for your time.


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow!  That is a BEAUTIFUL spider!  I don't know what I'd do if a huge pokie (even one as gorgeous as that) decided to streak up my arm.  But you're right, it does sort of in that one picture look like a very awesome tattoo...


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2005)

OK....please my noobness lol, but that looks just like a P. regalis to me...what differentiates the 2 species? I thought only the regalis had the yellow under the legs?

Oh, and that is a GORGEOUS spider by the way!    :drool:


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 15, 2005)

That recalls the memory I have of my _P. murinus_ (ocf) running up my arm, and letting me know it wasn't happy.  It started to go up my shoulder, then stopped.  Then you could tell it was irritated and panicky and then it sprayed poop all over my arm.  Lets just say I probably would have been safe wearing depends that day.  Lucky enough I didn't need them.

Just one little note:  If you get a tarantula on your arm that doesn't have what one would consider a docile attitude, don't blow on it unless you want it to climb higher to the source!


----------



## surena (Mar 15, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> OK....please my noobness lol, but that looks just like a P. regalis to me...what differentiates the 2 species? I thought only the regalis had the yellow under the legs?
> 
> Oh, and that is a GORGEOUS spider by the way!    :drool:



SriLankan Ornamental "Poecilotheria fasciata" and Indian Ornamental "Poecilotheria regalis" are from the same family. That's why they look so much a like. This part is taken from the http://www.swiftinverts.com  site that briefly explains the difference between the two species :

"From the monsoon forests of Sri-Lanka, these awesome arboreals are similar in coloration as P. regalis, only are absent of the pale abdomenal band, and have more purpleish highlights on carapace. Never a dissapointment with these" (swift).


----------

